# Results, cycle after injury. Test e,EQ,Anavar



## Broted (Jun 15, 2011)

Just finished cycle with Test E, EQ, Anavar.  Chose the EQ because just came off a bicep distal complete tear surgery last Oct. and was sure it would help out with the tendon recovery. As a result, it did exactly that.
Currently after cycle
40yrs. old
5'8"
Start of cycle 173lb 13% bf and now 187lb 8% bf
Test e 600 wk 1-16
EQ 600wk 1-16
Anavar 80 wk 12-17
Before injury was 197lb after cycle of Test e, Tren e, winny with a puffy look. 
Throughout this current cycle the EQ definently made want to graze like a cow all day long but seem to taper off around wk 12 probably because of the anavar that I started.  All the weight I put on was solid and and was getting more vascular after wk 4. I could of put on more lbs. but due to my recovery of bicep did not go as heavy as I could. But will say my bicep now measures the same as the other one and just as strong.  Without a doubt this cycle made that possible. My wife and friends all say I look bigger at 187lb 8% bf than at 197lb with the bloat.  Buy the way the anavar made me super vascular and didn't want to stop taking.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Jun 15, 2011)

good post bro


----------



## LightBearer (Jun 15, 2011)

Awesome. Any side effects?


----------



## Broted (Jun 15, 2011)

Extremely hungry.  But only consumed clean foods for the most part.  The only neg. side I get from aas use is bp and always hot most of the time.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 15, 2011)

My current EQ cycle I just started I have the EQ planned to run for 14 weeks. Is it worth bumping it out to 16?


----------



## Broted (Jun 15, 2011)

I definitly recommend 16wks.  It was my first EQ in a cycle and will do it again.  It was a bit long but the gains are a solid and vascular look with zero water retention.  It is a slow acting ester so you should start feeling and seeing the results around the 10 to 12wk. Anavar was the icing on the cake, crazy strength and vascular. Favorite cycle so far, it was my third.  Got down to 8% bf maybe lower.


----------



## Viciony (Jun 15, 2011)

EQ needs at least 14 weeks


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 15, 2011)

Yep yup. Longer the better. I'm starting eq for 20 weeks.coming up with test to of course 

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## prop01 (Jun 15, 2011)

Broted said:


> Just finished cycle with Test E, EQ, Anavar. Chose the EQ because just came off a bicep distal complete tear surgery last Oct. and was sure it would help out with the tendon recovery. As a result, it did exactly that.
> Currently after cycle
> 40yrs. old
> 5'8"
> ...


 
Nice ! That is a good cycle . Those are the only compounds I take these days . Altough I might subsitute Tbol over Var .. price the only reason .
I think that is the mildest , safest cycle you can run .


----------



## endurance724 (Jun 16, 2011)

could you please mention your diet , id really appreciate it. that surely was the key in your cycle.


----------



## Broted (Jun 17, 2011)

You should go to the Diet & Nutrition forum and you will see lots of info. on foods.  Basically by consuming those foods in quantity on a day by day basis you will see results, but consistancy is key.  Also I don't do cheat days, if I want something bad, I eat that in small quantaties so I don't go overboard.  But I will put in extra work at the gym to compensate. In my experience it takes time and effort to figure what works for you, to get the results you are looking for.


----------



## endurance724 (Jun 18, 2011)

i asked u to mention your diet..... can u please elaborate on what exactly u ate becuz thats a big diff in body fat.


----------

